# THIS IS " YOUR " ATF AND THEIR SICK JOKE ON VALENTINES' DAY.



## thirteenknots (Feb 14, 2022)

*ATF HQ
@ATFHQ

Valentine's Day can still be fun even if you broke up. 
Do you have information about a former (or current) partner 
involved in illegal gun activity? Let us know, and we will make 
sure it's a Valentine's Day to remember! 
Call 1-888-ATF-TIPS or email ATFTips@atf.gov.




ATF HQ on Twitter: "Valentine's Day can still be fun even if you broke up. Do you have information about a former (or current) partner involved in illegal gun activity? Let us know, and we will make sure it's a Valentine's Day to remember! Call 1-888-ATF-TIPS or email ATFTips@atf.gov. https://t.co/OdDIPdIzkr" / Twitter *


----------

